# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Տնից անպակաս ուտելիքներ

## Ծլնգ

Առանց ի՞նչ ուտելիք, մթերջ կամ միրգ/բանձարեղենի չէիք պատկերացնի ձեր օջախը։

Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որ հարցս հասկանալի լինի։

Ժամանակին Ծլնգը ուսանող է՛ր,
Ընկերոջն էլ մոտը հյուր կկանչեր։
Մենակ գիտեմ ոչ, ինչով ու որտեղ,
Այդ վախտերով զբաղված էր տանտերն,
Ու չեր հասցրել ուտելիքներ առնել,
Տանն էլ գիտեր ոչ՝ ինչ էր մնացել։

Ու այսպես մի օր, վաղ գարնան մեջին,
Եկավ ընկերը Ծլնգի կշտին։
― Բարի աջողում, Ծլնգ իմ ընկեր,
Սովից մեռա, ի սեր Սպագեծի Մոնստեր։
Մի բան սարքի ուտելու համար,
Համովի մասին էլ մի անհանգստանար,
Համա-համա, շատ չուշանա։

―Աչքիս վրա, իմ լավ հյուրընկեր,
Մի ուտելիք ա, հո հարսանիք չէր։
Տունն ի՞նչ ունենք, սառնարանը բացի՛ր,
Համովի մասին էլ, բա չամաչեցի՞ր,
Ի՞նչ ա էղածը, տո մի բերան ճաշ,
Խի քի՞չ եմ քեզ համար համով բան սարքած։

Սառնարաը բացեց ընկերն այս լավ,
Ու մեջը ի՞նչ տեսնի՝ դատարկություն բնավ։
Մենակ տակը՝ բաժնում կարագի, 
Դրված էին  պանիրներ՝ չորս տեսակի...

Հիմա հատուկ ստուգեցի՝ սառնարանում 8 տեսակի պանիր է դրված։ Ու չեմ պատկերացնում որ օրը կգա, թե ես տանը պանիր չունենամ։ Իսկ ձեր մոտ ի՞նչն է անպակաս։

----------

Apsara (27.12.2016), Smokie (24.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

միրգ․ լիքը միրգ

----------

Alphaone (22.12.2016), Apsara (27.12.2016), CactuSoul (15.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (15.12.2016), Smokie (24.12.2016), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016), Ուլուանա (15.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (15.12.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

միրգը՝ տարբեր տեսակի ու կիլոներով:

----------

Apsara (27.12.2016), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Հաց, պանիր, թարմ բանջարեղեն։

----------

Apsara (27.12.2016), Sambitbaba (15.12.2016), Smokie (24.12.2016), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Հաց, *պանիր*, թարմ բանջարեղեն։


Մոռացա ասել, պանիրներից` կոնկրետ ֆետա. ուրիշ պանիրներ էլ եմ սիրում, բայց մենակ ֆետան է, առանց որի կյանքն անհնար է ։)

----------

Ծլնգ (29.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմ տնից մենակ պաստան ա անպակաս, որ եթե մնացած բոլոր բաները պակասություն անեն, գոնե պաստայով փորս կշտացնեմ:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2017), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016), Մուշու (15.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Միրգ*՝ տարբեր տեսակի ու շատ։ Ընդհանրապես միակ ուտելիքը, առանց որի ես ինձ չեմ պատկերացնում, միրգն ա։ Կոնկրետ միրգ չկա, որ ասեմ՝ դա որ չլինի, չեմ դիմանա, ուղղակի ինչ–որ մրգեր պիտի լինեն պարտադիր, ու ցանկալի ա, որ դրանց մեջ լինի գոնե մի տեսակ, որը թթվաշ ա ու շատ հյութալի  :Jpit: ։

Հաջորդ ուտելիքը, որ էլի պիտի միշտ լինի, *ավոկադոն* ա  :Love: ։ Դե, *լոլիկն* էլ իմ վաղեմի ու մշտական սերն ա ու ավոկադոյի հետ միշտ ուտում եմ (բացի մրգի պես առանձին կրծելուց)։

Հաջորդը *հացն* ա, քանի որ համարյա ամեն ինչ հացով եմ ուտում։ 
*
Սոխն* էլ խիստ կարևոր ուտելիք–լրացում ա. էլի համարյա ամեն ինչի հետ սիրում եմ գցել՝ թե՛ եփված, թե՛ հում վիճակում, ընդ որում՝ համ գլուխ սոխ, համ էլ կանաչ։
Կանաչիներից՝ *համեմը* պիտի միշտ անպակաս լինի, չնայած էն մի քանի տեսակի կանաչիները, որ Հայաստանում ընդունված ա օգտագործել (համեմ, մաղադանոս, սամիթ, ռեհան), բոլորն էլ հիմնականում աշխատում եմ ունենալ տանը, բայց եթե առանց մյուսների կարող եմ հանգիստ ապրել, ապա առանց համեմի մի քիչ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում։

Նաև *լոբազգիներն* եմ աշխատում միշտ ունենալ տանը։

Համեմունքներից՝ *աղացած համեմի սերմն* ու *սև բիբարն* են ամենակարևորն ու մշտականը։

Եվ վերջում՝ 85–տոկոսանոց *դառը շոկոլադը*  :Jpit: ։

----------

Apsara (27.12.2016), CactuSoul (21.12.2016), John (16.12.2016), Smokie (24.12.2016), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016)

----------


## John

Մեր տանը ահագին բան կա, որ միշտ կա։ Բայց դրանցից, ինձ համար ամենակարևորը կաթնամթերքն է, հատկապես՝ *մածունը*։ Մածուն ուտում եմ համ հենց իր բնական վիճակում, համ որևէ մուրաբայի հետ, յոգուրտանման ինչ-որ բան, համ թան եմ սարքում, համ էլ լիքը ուտելիքների հետ խառնում եմ (բորշչ, զանազան փլավներ(խավարտ են ասո՞ւմ գրական))։
Պանիրներ էլ եմ սիրում։ Մանավանդ՝ *չեչիլ*։ Շատ չեմ ուտում, բայց որ իմանում եմ չկա՝ դիսկոմֆորտ եմ զգում մի տեսակ։
Ու մեկ էլ *լավաշ*։

----------

Alphaone (22.12.2016), Apsara (27.12.2016), CactuSoul (21.12.2016), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (24.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Սառնարաը բացեց ընկերն այս լավ,
> Ու մեջը ի՞նչ տեսնի՝ դատարկություն բնավ։
> Մենակ տակը՝ բաժնում կարագի, 
> Դրված էին  պանիրներ՝ չորս տեսակի...
> 
> Հիմա հատուկ ստուգեցի՝ սառնարանում 8 տեսակի պանիր է դրված։ Ու չեմ պատկերացնում որ օրը կգա, թե ես տանը պանիր չունենամ։


*Սա* պիտի որ քեզ համար հետաքրքիր տեղ լինի  :Smile: 
Եթե դեռ չես եղել:

----------

Ծլնգ (29.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Սովորաբար օջախս արդեն դափ-դատարկ ա  :Jpit: :

----------

Ծլնգ (29.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> *Սա* պիտի որ քեզ համար հետաքրքիր տեղ լինի 
> Եթե դեռ չես եղել:


Ես պանիրները սառնարանումս, սեղանիս ու լեզվիս վրա եմ սիրում։  :Smile:  թանգարանում շատ ջիջիլանոց կլինի...

----------

CactuSoul (21.12.2016)

----------


## Quyr Qery

սիգարետ (Բյուրի ականջից հեռու)  :Love:

----------

Apsara (27.12.2016), LisBeth (20.12.2016), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

ձու

----------

Apsara (27.12.2016), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016), Նիկեա (24.12.2016), Տրիբուն (22.12.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Խնձոր :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (27.12.2016), CactuSoul (30.12.2016), erexa (25.12.2016), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016), Նիկեա (24.12.2016)

----------


## Apsara

ես միշտ զապասով եմ, տանը ամեն ինչ միշտ պիտի լինի, եթե մի բան պակասելու վրայա ասնում ահազանգում եմ ամուսնուս :Wink: , բրինձ, գրեչկա, ոսպ, ոլոռ, հաճար, բլղուր, երբեք չեն պրծնում, զապասով կան, հետո պաստաների զանազան տեսականու շկաֆչիկ ունենք, լիքը չորացրած խոտեր, համեմունքներ, որ ես եմ չորացրել ու կլոր տարի օգտագործում եմ, իսկ սառնարանում միշտ տոմատ, վասեր, կա ու մածուն ու չեդեր պանիր, արագ պիցցա սարքելու համար խմոր, ջեմ, մուրաբա: Մի առանձին շկաֆչիկ էլ սեզոնային միրգ-բանջարեղենին ա նվիրված, ըտեղ թագավորները խնձորն ոււ բանանն են, էս պահին նաև նարինջը: նույնիսկ հիմա թարմ կանաչի մեր բակից եմ քաղում, նաև կանաչ սոխ, դե լիքը տուն ա, որովհետև փոքր երեխեք կան:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2017), CactuSoul (30.12.2016), John (28.12.2016), Smokie (27.12.2016), Ծլնգ (29.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.12.2016), Նիկեա (07.01.2017), Շինարար (27.12.2016)

----------


## Հարդ

Բանան, *նարինջ*, թուրինջ, սև դառը թեյ:

----------

Ծլնգ (28.02.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

մածուն

----------

Ծլնգ (04.08.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ջուր

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2017), Smokie (28.02.2017)

----------

